# Nothing like peeing on a stick on a Saturday morning....



## 2011pink (Jul 11, 2011)

Ovulation sticks that is!!!!
According to my dates I should be fertile on 13th but to start testing from now. I have pre-arranged to inseminate on 12th and 14th....so Im hoping my cycle will continue as normal so my DW can get me pregnant   and that we dont have to change the dates.
Ive been taking my pregnacare tablets (the ones you can take before you concieve) and trying to drink lots of water instead of coffee but that is very hard!!!
How are you are this fine Saturday morning....ermmm afternoon even!


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi

I was testing from last Monday thinking it was going to be Wednesday or Thursday, when in fact it was Friday.  For me it becomes a constant think about peeing and thinking how long was it since I last peed, can I test.  I generally use the Clearblue Digital Ov Tests and test about 2-3 in day.  Our KD has been really good about being on standby.

I have stopped drinking and only have tea and water and take folic acid.

I just started 2WW yesterday/today.

Good luck,

Tina


----------



## 2011pink (Jul 11, 2011)

Ooooh TinaBean I am very excited for you beginning your 2ww!!! I only test once a day? Around 10am- didnt think about testing twice but it makes sense! I had a faint line on ov stick yesterday and did the first insemination last night. My 'peak' is supposed to be today (fingers crossed) and so am inseminating 14th and maybe 15th as well.
Ive supposed drinking but am finding the coffee thing really hard so have given myself a limit of one a day if I am in desperate need of it!

What day are you going to test on? I hope its a BFP.x


----------



## tinabean (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey your starting your 2WW too - Hop over to the 2WW board - you get loads of support there.

This is our 3rd try.  We inseminate twice.

Get on the decaff coffee!! I try and have one big huge cup of tea in the morning and then try and drink water if I can interspersed with decaff coffee.

I should get AF 23 Sept so have 10 days to go!!  I try not to test early but always do...

T x


----------



## 2011pink (Jul 11, 2011)

I may pop over there but feel like Im not really in the 2ww as I havent had a proper surge yet!!!! When Ive inseminated tomorrow I may feel a bit more positive.
I can imagine it is hard not to test early- you may have to grab a good book or something to keep your mind of it till the 23rd!!!! Im due 27th and am so glad Im going away all of next week with family so Ill be busy....when I get back though I think I may need a good book or get on with some decorating to keep my mind of it! What days do you inseminate? Do you use things such as sperm friendly lubes/egg whites?x


----------

